# Grizzly gets a face lift! (FINISHED)



## Apex Predator (Nov 19, 2008)

I am working two projects at once right now.  I'm building a bow for a customer and also working a 1965 Grizzly.

This old Bear Grizzly is gonna be a beauty.  I bought her on auction.  She was missing a tip overlay.  Back in the day Bear used paper phenolic overlays, which were not very durable.   I am replacing both tips with linen phenolic overlay.  I could shoot FF on her when I am done, but won't.

Here are a few before photos.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 19, 2008)

I used to know of a source for the Bear silkscreens.  Can anyone help me?

Here is one of the new tips in the rough stage.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 19, 2008)

I love them older Grizzlys !
If you ever want to get rid of it, I'd sure be intrested.
There was a guy over on tradgang that refurbishes bears, he may have what you are looking for. You can look for him in the "collector's" forum.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Nov 19, 2008)

Now thats a real bow


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 19, 2008)

I plan to sell this one when I'm done restoring it.  I found a really short 52" Shakespeare Sierra that I plan to restore and keep.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 25, 2008)

I removed the coin using a method recommended.  Heat a hex bolt head and hold it against the coin to transfer some heat.  Then stick the bolt head to the coin with a gob of hot melt.  After it sets up some, but still warm, gently wiggle it a little and the coin lifts right out with no damage.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, found some time to work on this one some more.  I have her almost finished with 150 grit.  I have just a few more spots that need some old finish removed from.  I couldn't find any decals, so I am attempting to salvage these.  I tape over what I want to save and sand right up to the tape.  I will remove the tape before final sanding with 220 grit.  The only problem I see is a slightly yellow appearance of this 43 year old finish.  I think it will be fine.


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks like it's shape'n up.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Dec 18, 2008)

I love the grain on that bow, she's going to be a beauty when you are done Apex.


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 18, 2008)

That zebrawood is awesome.
For silkscreens, Droptine can help you find the source, I know that he knows.  Droptine59@hotmail.com is his email.
But you are probably doing the best thing, keeping the originals if they are in good shape.
Dan


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 18, 2008)

Some more work this morning.  After removing the finish I found the start of some very mild stress lines.  I decided to try and seep some super glue along the cracks.  I don't know how the pros do it, but figured this was my best option.











While the super glue dried, I worked on cleaning up the coin.  A little heat and the hot melt came right off.  The hard part was removing the old Fullerplast that Bear had sprayed back 43 years ago.  This stuff is tough!  I first tried to soften it in acetone.  No joy.  I then took it to the kitchen sink and scrubbed it with dish soap and a scotch bright pad.  That got most of it.  I was able to pick the majority of what remained out with toothpicks.  A good buffing, and she will be ready to glue back in.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, bad news!  The upper Grizzly decal didn't fair so well.  It mostly pulled off with the duct tape.  The lower one is gonna be a winner.  When I spray the new Fullerplast, it will be hardly noticeable.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 18, 2008)

Great job Apex. i am watching this closely because I need to refinish an old BP I recently acquired. Not real sure what type of finish ws on it originally. someone tried to do it once before but did a very poor job of it and lost all the decals.


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 18, 2008)

GREAT work on the Bear. 
I am watching as well. One day I am gonna attempt to redo the BP Colligian I have.


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 18, 2008)

Use blue painters tape, not duct tape.
Looking good!
Dan


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, I should of used the painters tape!  It comes off too easy though.  Sanding right up to the tape makes it lift.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 20, 2008)

I sprayed the riser, tips, and limb edges with three pore filling coats.  I then sanded it all off and sprayed again.  Here are the pores that I am trying to fill.  Hopefully tonight it will be ready for final spraying.


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow.. amazing work


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

This one finished out very nicely, even though it's missing the Grizzly decal.  I'm happy.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 23, 2008)

Beautiful job.. You obviously have a talent and good eye


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 23, 2008)

Great Job, 

When does your shop officially open? 

agian Great work and thanks for sharing with all of us


----------



## fish30523 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Apex do you sell flemished strings


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

My shop is up and running with a very short waiting list for a custom Apex Predator longbow.  I am building straight and mild R/D longbows.

I am not building strings for sale.  I don't have time, honestly.  There are many good sources for inexpensive strings though.


----------

